# (Ufile) Expenses in getting company vehicles home…



## arcticdude

I found and bought two company vehicles this Summer. I had to fly to the vehicle locations (Edmonton for one, Montreal for the other) and drive the vehicles back to Manitoba, incurring plane ticket, gas, and hotel expenses). I also had to put them both on a train (about $700 each) on the last stretch, to get them into my community (No road access). Can I claim the expenses incurred in bringing back the vehicles from the purchase point?
Follow up question: can I claim back the gst on these company vehicles?


----------



## arcticdude

Ok, so I guess I can't claim the costs to deliver the vehicles to my workplace...Next question: 

One vehicle, purchased June/2011, was a 2008 Toyota Tacoma was about $28,000 + taxes...Paid cash. Class 10, or class 10.1?


----------



## ghostryder

arcticdude said:


> I found and bought two company vehicles this Summer. I had to fly to the vehicle locations (Edmonton for one, Montreal for the other) and drive the vehicles back to Manitoba, incurring plane ticket, gas, and hotel expenses). I also had to put them both on a train (about $700 each) on the last stretch, to get them into my community (No road access). Can I claim the expenses incurred in bringing back the vehicles from the purchase point?
> Follow up question: can I claim back the gst on these company vehicles?




I suppose one could argure that the costs of getting the vehicles to your remote location should be capitalized since the vehicles would not be "available for use" until they were delivered.


----------



## ghostryder

arcticdude said:


> Ok, so I guess I can't claim the costs to deliver the vehicles to my workplace...Next question:
> 
> One vehicle, purchased June/2011, was a 2008 Toyota Tacoma was about $28,000 + taxes...Paid cash. Class 10, or class 10.1?



Since you paid < $30k it would be in class 10.


----------



## arcticdude

ghostryder said:


> I suppose one could argure that the costs of getting the vehicles to your remote location should be capitalized since the vehicles would not be "available for use" until they were delivered.


Well, I couldn't see how it was not a legit expense...but it says in black & white somewhere that one is not allowed to claim the expenses involved in obtaining Capital property....

Could I claim the cost of bringing them up on the train (over $700 each) on line 9275 (delivery, freight, & express) on the T2125?


----------



## ghostryder

arcticdude said:


> Well, I couldn't see how it was not a legit expense...but it says in black & white somewhere that one is not allowed to claim the expenses involved in obtaining Capital property....



That's exactly my point. You can't claim it as a current expense. You'd have to add it to the cost of aquiring the asset in the first place.



arcticdude said:


> Could I claim the cost of bringing them up on the train (over $700 each) on line 9275 (delivery, freight, & express) on the T2125?


That would be claiming it as a current expense.


----------



## arcticdude

OH!...I get it now! DUH *slaps own forehead* Thanks! I could give it a try.


----------

